# Service und Support > Testforum >  Hifu Therapi

## viktor 85

Hallo,
hat sich jemand einer Hifu Therapie in der Hamburger Asklepios Klinik Barmbek unterzogen und kann mir seine Erfahrung mitteilen ?
Viktor 85

----------

